# Loneliness thread.



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

:/
Loneliness..

what do you guys do about it?
I draw my characters having fun. 

either that or I come here. 

seeing that most of the fandom is spread far and wide and based online I'm sure it's a topic we all know well.





D: I want a hug.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 2, 2009)

i hang out with other lonely people
so we aren't lonely
but then there's no point to hang out
so we're lonely again
oh fuck


Er.

Hi wanna do stuff? :3


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

*Gives you hug*

I watch Scrubs or play RE2 or sneak on the nets.
lol Scrubs.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> i hang out with other lonely people
> so we aren't lonely
> but then there's no point to hang out
> so we're lonely again
> ...



does it involve antidepressants? yes I saw that thread. X3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> does it involve antidepressants? yes I saw that thread. X3


 We could do drugs.
Or hang out on videogames, or whatever.

Hey I might get on SL now.


----------



## Dass (Nov 2, 2009)

I've always taken the position that having a life is overrated.

But yeah. I've only got one person with whom I'd consider myself friends, and I find myself wondering why more every time I'm around him.

It kinda sucks.


----------



## Corto (Nov 2, 2009)

I cry


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

8-bit said:


> *Gives you hug*
> 
> I watch Scrubs or play RE2 or sneak on the nets.
> lol Scrubs.



I watched a part of the show.. 
lol at first I thought it was a serious drama, then I saw part of it.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 2, 2009)

Corto said:


> I cry


Even that is manly now that you've said it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> We could do drugs.
> Or hang out on videogames, or whatever.
> 
> Hey I might get on SL now.



I had an account on there ages ago... couldnt ever get it to work...
meh, and I'm at school so internet will be SLOW.

I actually dont do drugs. but I'd like to try LSD sometime.


----------



## Corto (Nov 2, 2009)

Wait fuck what I meant is that I eat steak and try to seduce the ladies.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Corto said:


> I cry



this, with your avatar and siggy makes me want to hug you and never let go.


----------



## Corto (Nov 2, 2009)

That's disturbing in ways I can't even fathom.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 2, 2009)

I draw or read something.


----------



## quayza (Nov 2, 2009)

I think i pretty common for those to feel that way especially if there one's who live much to far to meet others in person, if that may be the case.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Corto said:


> That's disturbing in ways I can't even fathom.



ok fine.

I want to rape you then eat you.

then eat your steak and seduce your women.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I had an account on there ages ago... couldnt ever get it to work...
> meh, and I'm at school so internet will be SLOW.
> 
> I actually dont do drugs. but I'd like to try LSD sometime.


 Whatever floats your boat. Dunno about LSD. They look nice. But I think I have enough drugs right now.
Also there's Steam.
And stuff. I guess.



FRANCIS DIMITRIASKI ADD ME WE'LL GET TO DO MURRY STUFF :V


----------



## Aurali (Nov 2, 2009)

Monophobic. 

I am, so afraid of ending up alone that I'm (or was) inclined to make up stories about myself to get people's attention or fit in.


----------



## quayza (Nov 2, 2009)

Words spoken by those who understand


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 2, 2009)

I spend basically all of my free time alone. It's not so bad, really. 

Books, music, internet, writing, recording, drinking, cooking. Oh, I also work. I don't do much else. 

Solitude is the best 'tude.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Whatever floats your boat. Dunno about LSD. They look nice. But I think I have enough drugs right now.
> Also there's Steam.
> And stuff. I guess.
> 
> ...



muahahahaha


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Monophobic.
> 
> I am, so afraid of ending up alone that I'm (or was) inclined to make up stories about myself to get people's attention or fit in.



I just started wearing a fursuit.
dunno about fitting in, but chicks love it.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ok fine.
> *
> I want to rape you then eat you*.
> 
> then eat your steak and seduce your women.




Me next! ME NEXT!! XD


----------



## quayza (Nov 2, 2009)

Who's to say something good won't happen that turns you completly around.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm with my fiance 24/7, and I live with him and 3 other people,
so I'm never lonely.
Lol.

Although I was alone for a great majority of my childhood.
But I didn't have any problems with it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Me next! ME NEXT!! XD



UHN UHN UHN NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Corto (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ok fine.
> 
> I want to rape you then eat you.
> 
> then eat your steak and seduce your women.


Woah, it tells a lot about either you or me when that's actually less creepy.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> UHN UHN UHN NOM NOM NOM



FAP FAP FAP XP


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Corto said:


> Woah, it tells a lot about either you or me when that's actually less creepy.



our world is like a piece of raw steak on a naked lady.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 2, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Monophobic.
> 
> I am, so afraid of ending up alone that I'm (or was) inclined to make up stories about myself to get people's attention or fit in.



I had a phase like that when I was in high school. 

At least you're righting your wrongs now though, right? Its one thing to do err, but its another if you admit you're in the wrong and try to fix it. Thats what I had to do, and it worked out. It also showed me who my actual friends were, lol.

When I'm alone? I do a lot of things, depending on the situation. I either cry, act out, read, draw, write, take a shower, play games, etc etc. My coping mechanisms pretty much run the gamut.


----------



## Azure (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm never lonely.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm usually alone unless I'm at school.  It doesn't really bother me.

Though lately it's been getting to me, but I haven't known what to do about it.  I just deal with it and sleep.


----------



## Corto (Nov 2, 2009)

Psychosis is nothing to be proud of, Azure.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 2, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'm never lonely. I have toys.



fix'd


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> our world is like a piece of raw steak on a naked lady.



Sounds Good...



AzurePhoenix said:


> I'm never lonely.



never ever?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 2, 2009)

Clafier said:


> I had a phase like that when I was in high school.
> 
> At least you're righting your wrongs now though, right? Its one thing to do err, but its another if you admit you're in the wrong and try to fix it. Thats what I had to do, and it worked out. It also showed me who my actual friends were, lol.
> 
> When I'm alone? I do a lot of things, depending on the situation. I either cry, act out, read, draw, write, take a shower, play games, etc etc. My coping mechanisms pretty much run the gamut.



Yeah, I lost Allaphro over it... almost lost nocturne. It's over now though, I've asked anyone who catches me doing it to bop me, though at the same time, I gotta catch myself. I'm doing pretty well though, three weeks in without doing it once.. and I was really bad at one time too.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Corto said:


> Psychosis is nothing to be proud of, Azure.



hit me up.

um.... threesome vore baby raping cub pron alien sex?


----------



## Corto (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo, you creep me out in ways no one had ever achieved, and you did so with only three posts. Kudos to you.


----------



## Dass (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> hit me up.
> 
> um.... threesome vore baby raping cub pron alien sex?



I need to forget I read that...


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 2, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Yeah, I lost Allaphro over it... almost lost nocturne. It's over now though, I've asked anyone who catches me doing it to bop me, though at the same time, I gotta catch myself. I'm doing pretty well though, three weeks in without doing it once.. and I was really bad at one time too.



I know how that goes. Lost my ex partially over it (there were other reasons involved). He wasn't that good a person in the first place, but he did teach me that.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 2, 2009)

Corto said:


> Zrcalo, you creep me out in ways no one had ever achieved, and you did so with only three posts. Kudos to you.



my god, Corto creeped out like this, the next sign of the prophecy is Xaerun being straight.
anyway to contribute to the the thread, im pretty lonely right now, i wish Phe were on.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> hit me up.
> 
> um.... threesome vore baby raping cub pron alien sex?



Count me in! XD


----------



## Dass (Nov 2, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> my god, Corto creeped out like this, the next sign of the prophecy is Xaerun being straight.
> anyway to contribute to the the thread, im pretty lonely right now, i wish Phe were on.



And the next sign after that?


----------



## Corto (Nov 2, 2009)

Irreverent being young and not senile.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Dass said:


> And the next sign after that?



Fox News actually becomes fair and balanced.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 2, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Count me in! XD



So you'd exclude babies but not cub? Wat...


I really will never understand the fandom unless I knock my morals down a few pegs...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 2, 2009)

Corto said:


> Irreverent being young and not senile.



you have the third 5th of the Sacred Tablet dont you?


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Clafier said:


> So you'd exclude babies but not cub? Wat...
> 
> 
> I really will never understand the fandom unless I knock my morals down a few pegs...



yes.


----------



## Corto (Nov 2, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> you have the third 5th of the Sacred Tablet dont you?


Dude gotta make a living.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 2, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> you have the third 5th of the Sacred Tablet dont you?



No that's me. I let him borrow it. He drew "cookie monster" all over it


----------



## Corto (Nov 2, 2009)

I was lonely and bored!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 2, 2009)

Corto said:


> Dude gotta make a living.



damnit, now you must kill him, with a Bear on a Moped. he gets a Railgun.


----------



## Azure (Nov 2, 2009)

Corto said:


> Psychosis is nothing to be proud of, Azure.


The Army is pretty proud of it :3. Sometimes the voices yell really loud, and I don't remember the next few hours.



8-bit said:


> never ever?


Ever ever ever.



blackfuredfox said:


> fix'd


But of course.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 2, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> The Army is pretty proud of it :3. Sometimes the voices yell really loud, and I don't remember the next few hours.
> 
> 
> Ever ever ever.
> ...



do you get the ringing noises, and the ones that whisper and tell you to burn things?


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 2, 2009)

Iam alone during the week but then my gf mallory comes over on saturdays and I am better. But yeah I am mainly on here or xbox when I am not doing HW for classes. I do get lonely as I dont have many RL friends...stereotypical furry. 

I want a hug.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ever ever ever.




never ever forever never?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

when I was a kid I thought cows reproduced with their udders...

and milk was cow sperm.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Corto said:


> Zrcalo, you creep me out in ways no one had ever achieved, and you did so with only three posts. Kudos to you.



*tounge in your ear*


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 2, 2009)

pshhhhh HAHAHAHA!...still lonely dammit laughing at idiocy isnt helping!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 2, 2009)

I went so :V during the last thirty minutes


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 2, 2009)

wet willy


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

anyone. 

hit me up.


----------



## Dass (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> when I was a kid I thought cows reproduced with their udders...
> 
> and milk was cow sperm.



I could read that over a thousand times and still not understand how you could possibly think something at that level of absurd.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Dass said:


> I could read that over a thousand times and still not understand how you could possibly think something at that level of absurd.



um .....

it makes sense.

no.. what's absurd is thinking there's a floating mountain at night all the way up until you're in highschool.

WELL GOLLY GEE I JUST WAS TOLD THAT THE LIGHTS WAS A MOUNTAIN.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> anyone.
> 
> hit me up.



?  I'll do it just as soon as I know WTF yur talkin bout.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

8-bit said:


> ?  I'll do it just as soon as I know WTF yur talkin bout.



D: I'm lonely. I want a hug. aim me.


----------



## Russ (Nov 2, 2009)

Having been a loner for most of my life, I usually held that I am better off alone. No need to get involved with the mess that is other peoples lives. I usually just did things myself. Watch movies, play comouter games, do stuff on the net.

Lately it hasn't been working. I feel bothered by loneliness and it bothers me that I am bothered by it. 

*shrug*

I hate that I'm so weak.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> D: I'm lonely. I want a hug. aim me.


 FUCK AND I THOUGHT I USED TO MATTER
YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE THE ONE FOR ME

WHY AM I BETRAYED AGAIN





;_;


----------



## selkie (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't really mind being by myself. It's very nice, actually. I'll happily go to the movies, eat, shop, etc. alone.
I'm usually with at least one other person, though. Sometimes I can get lonely if I don't particularly like whoever I'm with, or I'm back home while everyone is away.

When I'm lonesome, I just go for a walk. Exercise makes you feel tons better.

That, and I look at photos in magazines, on Flickr, etc.

Or I do something like sew or embroider to take my mind off of things, which really helps. :>

Just do something where you end up creating, it's fulfilling.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 2, 2009)

selkie said:


> I don't really mind being by myself. It's very nice, actually. I'll happily go to the movies, eat, shop, etc. alone.
> I'm usually with at least one other person, though. Sometimes I can get lonely if I don't particularly like whoever I'm with, or I'm back home while everyone is away.
> 
> When I'm lonesome, I just go for a walk. Exercise makes you feel tons better.
> ...


 Being alone is so fucking awesome when you get to do whatever the fuck you want, postpone things, stop worrying about cleaning up.

But it's very situational :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> FUCK AND I THOUGHT I USED TO MATTER
> YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE THE ONE FOR ME
> 
> WHY AM I BETRAYED AGAIN
> ...




CENSORED


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 2, 2009)

I play video games and kill e-people.  Or just surf the internet.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

I do things on aim.


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 2, 2009)

When I'm lonely, I sit in my room with no sound and I think about all the things that made my last relationship end oh god why am i so ronery


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Jestevez said:


> When I'm lonely, I sit in my room with no sound and I think about all the things that made my last relationship end oh god why am i so ronery



because you say ronery. :/


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 2, 2009)

8-bit said:


> because you say ronery. :/



IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

8-bit said:


> because you say ronery. :/



honestly... who came up with that word?


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 2, 2009)

Team america world police kim jong li did a song called so ronery.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Jestevez said:


> IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW



lol



Zrcalo said:


> honestly... who came up with that word?



Its from Team America.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 2, 2009)

I drink alot of diet coke, go for a smoke break, and read existentialist and postmodern philosophy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Team america world police kim jong li did a song called so ronery.



OHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 2, 2009)

And really, how can you not love a little pudgy korean puppet singing that he's "so ronery".


----------



## Dass (Nov 2, 2009)

Jestevez said:


> And really, how can you not love a little pudgy korean puppet singing that he's "so ronery".



I can think of a lot of ways.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I drink alot of diet coke, go for a smoke break, and read *existentialist* and *postmodern philosophy*.



uh wat?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

I look at animal people porn.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not lonely =3


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'm not lonely =3



:/ you and your dogs...


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I look at animal people porn.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 2, 2009)

Its anthro-porn btw...maybe thats why iam lonely.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :/ you and your dogs...



I _also_ have a boyfriend XD


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I _also_ have a boyfriend XD



:/ you and your boyfriend


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2009)

8-bit said:


> :/ you and your boyfriend



I also have a wooden ship collection?

WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME? ;_;


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I also have a wooden ship collection?



:/ You and your wooden ship collection


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2009)

You know, sometimes I like to take this knife and just, cut my self. See how hard I can do it before I just pass out, man :V .


----------



## InfernalTobias (Nov 2, 2009)

you got problems don't you.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2009)

InfernalTobias said:


> you got problems don't you.



You don't get the reference do  you :V ?

Also capital letters and proper punctuation motherfucker, can you use them >:[ ?


----------



## InfernalTobias (Nov 2, 2009)

If I want to yes. Besides that was more of a statment, than a question.


----------



## Pie (Nov 2, 2009)

I watch scrubs or get in my car and go to a friends house >.> or i have a few drinks and play video games


----------



## cetol (Nov 2, 2009)

I browse these forums and make cookies for everyone :3
-Leaves a plate out for everyone-


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2009)

8-bit said:


> :/ You and your wooden ship collection



;_;


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 2, 2009)

I work and sleep... sometimes I eat. Between all that excitement, who's got time to be lonely?

The rest of the time I drink heavily and take out my rage on stuffed animals I pretend are my ex-girlfriends. You know, healthy stuff.


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 2, 2009)

I *used* to have this problem. Mainly, I got up off my ass and just met someone. There's really no other way to put it.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 2, 2009)

WTF?  This thread was started just a few hours ago and already has 100 posts?!

Wow, must be a bunch of lonely furs out there.

Me, it depends.  Usually, I go out & find something sociable to do.  Failing that, I just stay home, drink some hard cider & watch TV, or surf the Web.  Just something to kill the time.  I find loneliness usually coincides with boredom.  Kill the boredom, and the loneliness generally stops being an issue.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 3, 2009)

Nargle said:


> ;_;



 :/ You and your ";_:"


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 3, 2009)

8-bit said:


> :/ You and your ";_:"



You and your :/


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 3, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I drink alot of diet coke, go for a smoke break, and read existentialist and postmodern philosophy.



Tao Lin. But he's a fiction writer. But still.

When I'm lonely I walk in crowded areas and like to fantasize somebody coming up to me and saying hello.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 3, 2009)

Jestevez said:


> You and your :/



Damn straight.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2009)

8-bit said:


> :/ You and your ";_:"



Hey, I didn't ";_:" that's just gross.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 3, 2009)

I come here.
I post.
People hate me.
I go.
Thats mostly how i act, because my friends are always bussy and i'm kind of lonely myself.
I have no idea what is going on in the world.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I draw my characters having fun messy gay sex.



Fixed.

EDIT: Hey, where the hell is your messy gay sex art anyway? I don't see it in your gallery :V


----------



## Conker (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm a lonely person but I don't really mind.

Hmm. Perhaps that is worded incorrectly.

I don't mind being by myself, I'm not so much as lonely as just content with being alone. I do a lot of reading, gaming, and anime watching to pass the time, and other than some games, I enjoy doing all of those by myself.

Drives me nuts when my brother tries to watch anime with me, or comes downstairs and turns the TV on while I have something running on my computer.

I'm fairly antisocial in RL though I'm more chatty online. Gogo typing.

But I don't really feel lonely unless I think about my lovelife which is nonexistent. So I just don't think about that  Out of sight out of mind >.>


----------



## kashaki (Nov 3, 2009)

When I was young, I never needed anyone.
Thinking love was just for fun. Those days are gone.


I listen to music. Nothing beats feeling loneliness like rocking out in your room.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 3, 2009)

When I feel lonely, I in fact make it worse by listening to sad music, which in turn I utilise the feeling to expand on my ever-developing imagination and stories...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 3, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I also have a wooden ship collection?
> 
> WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME? ;_;


 Screw the ship, take your bf out for a walk, the dog stays in the bottle.

I know, I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## TDK (Nov 3, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Screw the ship, take your bf out for a walk, the dog stays in the bottle.


Poor doggie.

Used to be extremely antisocial, the only way you can reverse is to just throw yourself into social situations and just become a outgoing person.

But, I do sometimes take a day or two just for myself so that I can clear my head, get work done, or just relax.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 3, 2009)

How can i describe my condition...
Out my mind, i don't feel any need for some enviorement.
In my mind, i really need a GF, people to talk with and moar stuff like this.
Music takes no part here, but i put funny videos on youtube that make me stay stabilized.
Electrical energy stopped working for ten minutes here in my street, and i just took my cat and an umbrela and said "holy shit this is a zombie apocalypse".
It did not add drama effects.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 3, 2009)

I come here, or I talk to friends on my IM's. or I go out and visit friends irl. Or I go visit mom, which is where I am right now.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 3, 2009)

Iâ€™m pretty lonely even around friends. I guess I really want attention. Also somebody like a girlfriend as well as fans of my youtube videos and of my improvised comedyâ€¦ 

I just have to do this:
â™ªOne is the loneliest number that you'll ever do
Two can be as bad as one
It's the loneliest number since the number oneâ™ª


----------



## PurpleDragon12366 (Nov 3, 2009)

I do have quite a number of friends but I honestly prefer to be alone or not talk to them unless I'm in the right mood. Its not that I'm antisocial, I just love quiet and peace more. I'm more talkative online than in real life because people here can't hear my FOBish and asian accent lol. 

If I truly felt lonely, I would usually play some sort of sport with my friend (Street football, rugby, basketball) and stuff like that. If I can't do that, video games are a good hiding place.


----------



## Krevan (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I get lonely at times overseas. I know theres tons of people that love and care about me but Im 8,000 miles from them. Whenever I start to miss them I re-read letters they send me. And in the army theres really not too many friends, just people you learn to tolerate haha. I enjoy coming on FA to meet new buddies as well


----------



## Ricky (Nov 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :/
> Loneliness..
> 
> what do you guys do about it?
> ...



That's your problem.

Get off the computer and go meet people.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 3, 2009)

Loneliness that's the killer.

Quote from a song I am currently listening to: Adamski---Killer.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Screw the ship, take your bf out for a walk, the dog stays in the bottle.
> 
> I know, I'm in a bad mood.



o.o!


----------



## bozzles (Nov 3, 2009)

What kind of lonely are we talkin'


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 3, 2009)

8-bit said:


> :/ You and your wooden ship collection



8bit.... I love you.

we can make babies.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 3, 2009)

Ricky said:


> That's your problem.
> 
> Get off the computer and go meet people.



D:< I am locked out of my car!


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> D:< I am locked out of my car!



I'm locked inside my car ;_;


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 3, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'm locked inside my car ;_;



D:< get out of my car Nargle!


----------



## goose (Nov 3, 2009)

Call my fiance. Meet with friends. Visit my family.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> D:< get out of my car Nargle!



But you have the keys ;_;


----------



## Aurali (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey look I found nargle


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 3, 2009)

I like to imagine what I'll buy when I get a job.

It sucks to be broke.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 3, 2009)

Nargle said:


> But you have the keys ;_;



NO I DONT! I LOCKED THEM IN-

oh snap.

did I lock them in the trunk?


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 3, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Hey, I didn't ";_:" that's just gross.



First step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

when i get lonely, which is rare, specially since I'm married to  my wife Shelly, I'll draw, go outside or listen to hours of hard rock or metal.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 5, 2009)

Working-out or making mead/schnapps.


----------



## Snoblind (Nov 5, 2009)

The worst feeling isn't loneliness. It's being forgotten by someone you could never forget.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 5, 2009)

Snoblind said:


> The worst feeling isn't loneliness. It's being forgotten by someone you could never forget.



Naw, there's worse than that.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 5, 2009)

Snoblind said:


> The worst feeling isn't loneliness. It's being forgotten by someone you could never forget.



Try being despised by everyone you care for :/


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know, I haven't really felt lonely in a long time.

I usually do something constructive.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 5, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Try being despised by everyone you care for :/



I'd rather be despised by them than have them die, leaving me lost, helpless, and alone.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 5, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'd rather be despised by them than have them die, leaving me lost, helpless, and alone.


 You get over dead people, at least.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 5, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> You get over dead people, at least.



What the hell? You can't get over the fact that they're angry at you, but for some reason them dying is perfectly fine?

If you truly love them, you'll want what's best for them, even if it means hating you and going off and living their own lives. If you love someone, you would NOT rather them be dead than angry at you.


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 5, 2009)

The greatest pain is implanting cannon balls in your uterus and having to walk around with them inside you for 30 years.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 6, 2009)

Unicorpse said:


> The greatest pain is implanting cannon balls in your uterus and having to walk around with them inside you for 30 years.



wat.

they'd eventually fall out.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> wat.
> 
> they'd eventually fall out.



If they fell out, she would be the only woman who could officially say her "balls dropped"


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If they fell out, she would be the only woman who could officially say her "balls dropped"



*cracks up*

what about those sex change peeps?


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been burning my bridges for too many years, drowning the sorrow of too many tears. Women and whiskey are my only friends, one gives me strength and one just pretends. I've been waiting my whole life for things to turn out right, but those lonely days turn in to lonely nights. I've heard all the wisdom from prophets and seers, it don't soothe my passion and don't ease my fears, burned by love, blinded by snow. Bad luck and trouble are with me wherever I go, I've been waiting my whole life for things to turn out right. But those lonely days turn in to lonely nights!


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 6, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I've been burning my bridges for too many years, drowning the sorrow of too many tears. Women and whiskey are my only friends, one gives me strength and one just pretends. I've been waiting my whole life for things to turn out right, but those lonely days turn in to lonely nights. I've heard all the wisdom from prophets and seers, it don't soothe my passion and don't ease my fears, burned by love, blinded by snow. Bad luck and trouble are with me wherever I go, I've been waiting my whole life for things to turn out right. But those lonely days turn in to lonely nights!





I have a feeling these are lyrics to a song.

anyway.

I are not lonely.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes they are... It's a song I listen to when I'm feeling a lil lonely... I love the blues, they tell my story. If you don't feel it you can never understand...


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 6, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Yes they are... It's a song I listen to when I'm feeling a lil lonely... I love the blues, they tell my story. If you don't feel it you can never understand...



I just listen to people beating trashcans and screaming about nazis when I'm lonely.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I just listen to people beating trashcans and screaming about nazis when I'm lonely.



EinstÃ¼rzende Neubauten's pretty cool.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 6, 2009)

I also like listening to "Walking in the Shadow of the Blues", or acoustic "Here I Go Again" when I'm feeling down.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 6, 2009)

I like being alone. Especially working alone. I despise group projects.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> EinstÃ¼rzende Neubauten's pretty cool.



I know. that's who I was referencing.
them and laibach. 

also;
psychic tv 
throbbing gristle
zoviet france
public image ltd.
die krupps
FM einheit

etc..


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Nov 6, 2009)

I try to hang out with good friends,.but sometimes even that isn't enough  ,.its fun to take my anger out in games like FO3 and stuff.
Or try to get a good laugh at someones expense.


----------



## Zolen (Nov 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I actually dont do drugs. but I'd like to try LSD sometime.



Don't do it, it will screw with you for years. 

now for something not so far int he past but still based on this thread
I mostly play video games.
Watch comedy's.
Read
look at porn


all kinda of fun stuff


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I know. that's who I was referencing.
> them and laibach.



Laibach is pretty cool


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I know. that's who I was referencing.



I know, that's why I said it.

Also,
GENESIS P.
good stuff


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 6, 2009)

I go outside or scribble.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I know, that's why I said it.
> 
> Also,
> GENESIS P.
> good stuff



What color Gristleism should I get?


I'm thinking red


----------

